

£20k cash incentive for UK computer science teachers - seanhandley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-20003327

======
lhnz
>> He said existing ICT teachers "would need lots of help" to become adept in
computer science

I'm fairly sure they'd have better luck training up Maths teachers.

Either way, I can't see how 2ok will be significant enough to permanently drag
people away from industry. (Which I am thankful for: this drive for education
is the beginning of programming's commoditisation.)

